# Pics from my first hive



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

A few pics of my first hive, swarm moved into an old Lang hive and I transferred them to a Warre' I built.









Week 3 after transfer:
















Week 4:

















It has been fun learning about and working with the bees, I am a reformed pest control operator


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Great pics, looks like they are really good at building comb.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Dont ya just love that beautful white comb....before they go all tracking dirt on it? Now I know how my Mom felt! LOL


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

It is funny because the first comb they built in the old hive, when I saw it I was amazed that it was snow white......I had never seen new comb before.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice.. looks like you could give each screw 1 turn and they wouldn't have those connections at the top. gotta love straight natural comb


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great pictures! Love to see that white comb in a hive!


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

JakeDatc said:


> Nice.. looks like you could give each screw 1 turn and they wouldn't have those connections at the top. gotta love straight natural comb


I will give that a try.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

dont the screws inhibit putting the hive back together? seems like there is no room for manipulation? Nice pics, nice looking hive. G


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

biggraham610 said:


> dont the screws inhibit putting the hive back together? seems like there is no room for manipulation? Nice pics, nice looking hive. G


I'm pretty new to this so I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but I have not had any problem with them. They just slide right back down into their spot, sort of like the wood spacers on a standard Langstroth hive.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I push all my frames together and to one side in a lang. This way after pulling the first frame, there is room to slide the next a bit before lifting it out, so forth and so on through the box. When I tried to evenly space the frames, I found that it was difficult to pull them, inspect and put all back together. I guess, if the frames are tight, it keeps them from overbuilding. It seems that the screws would do the same thing as pushing the frames together, but takes away that extra space for sliding and removing the first frame............. I dont know if that makes sense or not. If its working, for you keep it up, I was just curious. Great looking hive:thumbsup: G


----------

